# EF-S 18-135mm IS STM vs EF 28-135mm IS



## xtaski (Jun 13, 2012)

I use the Canon EF 28-135mm IS for my "everyday" lens and it's been fine for me. However, I see there's a new EF-S 18-135mm which would give me a wider shot and probably reduce my need for the Tokina ultra wide lens I often have to carry around with me. Any thoughts on this new EF-S lens relative to the older 28-135mm - I'm considering making a switch and would appreciate any input.


----------



## KreutzerPhotography (Jun 14, 2012)

I have owned a 28-135 (50d Kit) since Jan 2010 and it has been a faithful lens. If you are looking for a wider lens I would reccommend the 17-55mm... no use in buying two lenses that have the same focal range. I have shot with the 60d (18-135 kit) and found very sharp images (good light and little fringing) but saw nothing too impressive. I would still prefer my 28-135 over the 18-135...


----------



## xtaski (Jun 14, 2012)

My plan was to sell my 28-135mm and my Tokina 12-24 and just go with the one, 18-135mm instead. I have little need for the 12-18mm range anyway, but 28mm is too much indoors with the crop factor. 

You'd keep your 28? What makes you say that - just curious about your thought process.


----------



## KreutzerPhotography (Jun 14, 2012)

I hardly use my 28-135 any longer it is a backup lens... (havnt had it mounted in a year probly) but was not entirely impressed by the 18-135... 


Might be that it is EF-S and I have a lot of reservations about EF-S. (although I am getting FF VERY soon) 

I didn't hate the lens so I wont reccommend away from it but the two lens setup seems better anyway. Just my opinion. 

Try to find one to borrow or rent... Try it and make ur decision... the 28-135 doesnt sell for much anymore... just too many of them around...


----------



## xtaski (Jun 14, 2012)

BTW, I'm referring to the new EF-S 18-135mm IS STM Canon just recently announced with the T4i, which as I understand it has new, better optics.


----------



## awinphoto (Jun 14, 2012)

I've shot with the 28-135 and used many different copies of it... each lens is SOFTTTTTTTTTTT... It's an ok lens, but from what I've seen from the 18-135, everything from it's generation of IS, It's MTF Charts, reviews... it's a better lens. The only caveat is it cannot move to FF if you ever plan on moving that route.


----------



## xtaski (Jun 14, 2012)

I personally don't see FF in my price range anytime soon.


----------



## awinphoto (Jun 14, 2012)

xtaski said:


> I personally don't see FF in my price range anytime soon.



In that case pick up the 18-135


----------



## xtaski (Jun 15, 2012)

I'll wait and see what the tests on the new lens say, but it seems to make sense to go with the 18-135. Like you said, the 28-135 is just REALLY soft and I can't afford L glass.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 15, 2012)

heres a shot I took a while ago when i still had a 28-135
on a 1D this is just a jpg out of camera

not a great lens but it was ok if you look around you can pick them up dirt cheap

yeah the sensor was pretty dirty


----------



## paulc (Jun 15, 2012)

I had the 28-135 on a crop body and wanted to something wider so I picked up a 5D to mount it to. I've generally been pretty happy with it.


----------



## KyleSTL (Jun 15, 2012)

I bought a 28-135mm used (from the original owner who is a local wedding photographer) about a year and a half ago, and since I got the 17-85mm I haven't used it much. My 28-135mm has great center sharpness, but the left side of the frame is pretty soft (on a crop sensor). I would not plan on using this lens if I upgraded to a FF camera without sending it to Canon for calibration (which could be easily justified since I only paid about $110 for it). YMMV

I would say the 18-135mm is a much more useful range, and is likely to be as sharp or sharper than the old 28-135mm design (1998). Since the STM motor is a new thing, there aren't any reviews on it yet, but I am guessing it will be just about as good as USM.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 15, 2012)

KyleSTL said:



> I would say the 18-135mm is a much more useful range, and is likely to be as sharp or sharper than the old 28-135mm design (1998). Since the STM motor is a new thing, there aren't any reviews on it yet, but I am guessing it will be just about as good as USM.



It will likely be slower than ring USM, I think. I'm also not sure that it will be quite as accurate, since a stepper motor is an open loop (no feedback to the controller). Defnintely better for video, though.


----------

